# More puppy training: stopping chasing



## Nardalyn (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, Georgia is 12 weeks old.  When she s loose with the two ewes and our lambs, she just wants to chase --hich is not okay So she ends up back in her pen. I 've read I should put her with experienced sheep that will hold their ground and not be bullied. Really, the only one that fits that bill is the ram. Should I put the mamas and babies in the barn and let Georga out with the ram in the barnyard? He'd love to since he's been penned since March. Georgia has places to get away from him if he gets too rough.


----------

